# Integrated engineering intake with UM software



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Outstanding installation of my black integrated engineering intake by Tom at innovative in Stratford Ct. Jeff Atwood did an excellent job with the UM software. More pictures to follow. The power difference, drivabilty and sound is unbelievable.


















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Looks good man. Waiting till tax time to get mine.


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

IE valve cover, catch can an a few other billet items to clean up the engine bay. 2.5 ttrs turbo in the spring... 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Install looks spot on, enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

I put mine in myself today and I just couldn't believe that sound! It's definitely addicting. The boost in power is pretty ridiculous too.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

welcome to the club :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks good.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if the UM software is compatible with the automatic?


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

GroundScrapurr said:


> Does anyone know if the UM software is compatible with the automatic?


From the IE website: 



> The ECU flash offered will only work with manual VW 2.5L models. We currently do not have support for automatic ECUs, as they are limited by the transmission controller rev limiter.





> Can I install this manifold on an automatic transmission car?
> --The intake manifold will physically fit on automatic cars, but the power gains will not be seen as they would with manual transmission cars. The power gains are seen in the high RPM range, which is not reachable on automatic cars, as they have rev limiters in the transmission controllers that cannot be removed.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Bummer!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

ah...video on his build thread page


----------

